# IBS or not? Warning TMI.



## Quin1988 (Jul 4, 2017)

So long story short I have a very mild vaginal prolapse from having my daughter. I have severe cramps, urgency to pass stool (although normal stool), nausea and very occasionally constipation. Through various GP appointments, the doctor at one point said I had IBS but because some symptoms didn't match he said they were down to my prolapse not allowing me to empty my bowel properly. 
Since having a follow up at the hospital for my prolapse, the physician there said the prolapse was no longer a problem for passing stool. I had made improvements. Yet I am still getting the same symptoms, if not worse. 
A typical 'attack' is like this (currently going on this evening) ...
Eaten dinner (rice, very mild curry) at 6.30pm. Fine for 45 mins before all of a sudden feeling sick. Bowel cramps creep in and I have an urgency to pass stool. I am able to pass the normal stool no problem and there is a relief afterwards although nausea stays. Ten minutes later another urgency comes, pass a normal stool no problem. Nausea still stays. 
20 mins later end up going to bed, nausea calms down and starting to feel better. Until another 10 mins pass and the nausea returns with urgency to pass stool. Another normal stool passed easily. It takes a further 20 mins for my nausea to calm down and eventually I feel fine!

Please tell me someone can relate to this? I never get diarrhoea, very occasionally a little constipation. It's all nausea and urgency with 30-45 mins. Many thanks


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

That's how I feel when I have abdominal gas. Have you tried anything for that?


----------



## Quin1988 (Jul 4, 2017)

I get some gas but I wouldn't say it was out of the ordinary. I have tried peppermint oil capsules for a time but they didn't seem to do any difference.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

The only one I've taken that works is gasx


----------

